# Free young Homers



## jandkds

I have one pair of healthy,young mated birds (they have not had eggs yet, never flown), and also two almost 4 week old babies that will need a home soon.


----------



## Jay3

Are these babies from your original birds? I remember that you had found Ernie a mate, and had another pair. Can you post pics?


----------



## Guest

Jay3 said:


> Are these babies from your original birds? I remember that you had found Ernie a mate, and had another pair. Can you post pics?


I think its time you started using dummy eggs instead of trying to find homes for birds that you cant keep or dont have room for ..


----------



## jandkds

Hi,
Yes, these are the offspring of Ernie and Babygirl, and then Dude (one of the pigeons we got with babygirl) and Chickita, Ernie's daughter. The other pair of babies are from Dude and Chikita. We wanted each pair to have one set of babies. So we were trying to end up with three mated pair, which we have....but Dude and Chickita do not get along with Bonnie and Clyde so we have to maintain a seperate coop for them. We have decided to try to find a home for Bonnie and Clyde. The babies need a home because Dude and Chikita are just a bit too crazy for youngsters. The babies are very calm and happy little things, not a bit like mama and daddy! We went away for a week and when we came back Ernie and Babygirl had laid more eggs...and it was too late to switch them out. I feel like a murderer if they have had them for a few days already.(they will be our 3rd pair)
So, to answer your questions...yes, we do switch out eggs (we have right now with Dude and Chiquita) and will continue to do so to keep our population at 6 birds. There are pics of Bonnie and Clyde in the link under pigeons for sale or adoption. I will post some here as well soon of the babies.


----------



## Jay3

How big is your "coop"? Usually they will work out their differences and get along fine if they have enough room to get out of each others way. I can remember when you found Ernie, and were looking for a mate for him. My, things have certainly progressed. I sometimes wondered how things were going with him. Guess you have been busy.


----------



## blessitwings

What do they look like?


----------



## jandkds

Hi Jay3!
The new coop that my husband built is about 6 ft high and 4 ft wide by 4 ft long and has a 6ft X 7ft aviary attached to it. They love it in there and it has 7 nest boxes. The problem is that Babygirl (Ernie's mate) is not aggressive at all but her daughter and son (Bonnie and Clyde) are very aggressive toward mom and when we try to put Dude and Chiquita in there, things just go crazy. My husband cannot stand to see them "fight" for more than a few minutes and then he makes me seperate them again. So basically Bonnie and Clyde have upset the birdie balance in the coop and need to relocate. I think that Dude and Chiquita will be ok once the other two are not in residence. Yes, things grew quickly once they decided they loved each other! lol
I will post pics of the birds and the coop tomorrow.


----------



## jandkds

BlessitWings,
The young mated birds are I guess what you would call sable brown and white...they both have the white eyes of their father who is a NY flying flight racer. Mom is a cute little blue homer. The little babies seem to both be the blue like their daddy Dude, although one has a white grizzle pattern on the head like mommy Chiquita. I will take new pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3

Well with names like Bonnie and Clyde, what would you expect? They're just trying to live up to their names. LOL. Sounds nice. I'll bet they're loving that aviary.


----------



## jandkds

Oh yes they are loving it out there! I love to watch them when it rains as they all come out and sit on their perchs and take showers..lifting up their wings and getting their "armpits" clean..it is so funny to watch! Here are pictures of Bonnie and Clyde and then of Dude, Chiquita, and the babies on the top behind Dude. Chiquita is already sitting on wooden eggs that she "laid" last weekend.


----------



## mario_blah

*hi*

yes me and my dad are new to pigeons and we need some pigoens to start out


----------



## jandkds

Hi,
I do have someone who is going to take Bonnie and Clyde as well as the babies so they are spoken for but thank you for your interest!


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

Almost A Year Ago , But Hey Beautiful Birds ! Peace !


----------



## Guest

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Almost A Year Ago , But Hey Beautiful Birds ! Peace !


how is june almost a year ago lol


----------



## Jay3

LokotaLoft said:


> how is june almost a year ago lol


Good question


----------



## ~unknown~

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Almost A Year Ago , But Hey Beautiful Birds ! Peace !


eeh.. your on mpf..


----------



## TylerL

*i am a new flyer and need help getting pigeon*

i would love to have those birds because my brother has got pigeons and i realy want some to 

thanks for your help
ty


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

*Oops sorry !*

I am a Squab -- look .... under my name ..... lol ! Sorry I was Looking at The " Joined " Date --- Woopsy ! Peace !


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

*lol ! Not anymore !*



~unknown~ said:


> eeh.. your on mpf..


Nope I Got the Boot for telling the administrator ( Steve ) I'd race my YB's against His YB's This Time Next season--- I don't think it was correct for them to do this -- but hey -- Their Loss .... lol !


----------



## tipllers rule

were are you located


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

*Looked at The Join date !*

I've posted this a few times -- doesn't seem to be posting ---- I looked at the joined date instead of the date posted -- Rookie Mistake ! Peace !


----------



## TylerBro

Do u still have the birds and would u ship to bowling green Ohio? And how much per bird thanks


----------



## TylerBro

Hey are they spoken for ?


----------



## ptras

TylerBro said:


> Hey are they spoken for ?


Tyler - I got the first two birds in August 2010, and the two babies in September 2010. I ended up sending them on to a different member here in Alabama who had lost his birds.


----------



## TylerBro

Lol wow I didn't see the post date till now goof on me


----------



## pigeon is fun

?????????????????


----------

